# Suggestions on full system less drivers



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello everyone, I haven't had a dedicated HT for quite some time now. Last I had was a Kenwood VR-7070 that I LOVED to death, and I ran 6 pairs of Kicker DX 6X9's in dual sealed enclosures. 4ohm car drivers wired in series for 8 ohms, 3-way speakers... 6 pairs for 6.1 surround. I had a Kicker L7 15" in a 4th order but the PE 1000 watt plate amp couldn't push it.. it clipped regularly. I then tried it 4.25 cubes sealed, still not enough.

So I've outgrown the car audio drivers, please stop laughing now...time for business.

I've gotten my finances lined up, I will soon be ordering 6 Exodus Audio 21" Maelstrom-X's hoping I can still get 2 free Anarchy's per driver. I will then have 6 Anarchy's for 6.1 surround MTM, and 2 21's for the house. I need to take measurments to make my final desicion on how I will do my enclosures, but you won't be disapointed. It will be large/efficient enough that my EP4000 will be overkill... maybe a 128 cubic foot cabinet @ 15Hz with 16" ports... PER driver, maybe 2 horns with a 10-15Hz knee, or 2 6th order bandpass in the basement with ports radiating into the listening room.

Should I get a high powerd 6.1 receiver? Cause it was LOUD and CLEAN pushing 12 6x9's sealed... but it had a bad chip, can't remember what it's called? So it wouldn't switch to 5.1 and such when it detected a signal. I got a replacement Yamaha that was supposed to be much better as they were out of Kenwood, but it kept over heating with a much lower volume.

Should I go dedicated? I don't think I'll be needing a SSF... either way I'll "tune" low enough.

Basically I need to know what to use as a source and amplification...thank you all!


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

no help? I'll prolly just get a VR-7070 again and call it a day


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I think the VR-7070 is likely a good route to go for you. Since you already are accustom to the Kenwood sound, I think it's a good thing to stick with them. Unless there are things you're not happy with, then stick with what you already know you like!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HK is good or you can look at Onkyo the 876 has lots of power available and can be had for under $800. Are you looking at something that can also process video?


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

Ryan Anderson said:


> Cause it was LOUD and CLEAN pushing 12 6x9's sealed... but it had a bad chip, can't remember what it's called?


bad DSP... now i remember! 



Jon Liu said:


> I think the VR-7070 is likely a good route to go for you. Since you already are accustom to the Kenwood sound, I think it's a good thing to stick with them. Unless there are things you're not happy with, then stick with what you already know you like!


Thank you, I agree... i loved that receiver, I wish I would have just kept it..it was annoying having to switch it every time I changed the channel though.



tonyvdb said:


> HK is good or you can look at Onkyo the 876 has lots of power available and can be had for under $800. Are you looking at something that can also process video?


I've heard nothing but good about HK, I looked very close at Onkyo when I ended up with the Kenwood.. I just couldn't afford Onkyo or Denon, what I really wanted.

I guess IDK about processing video yet, I hope not. I have an old fashioned tube TV right now LOL that does me just fine, a few years old but works great... but, I should be shopping for a flat panel along with the rest of this, eh? Thanks for bringing that up.


----------

